# Best / Cheapest Fuji S5800 Please ?



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

The title just about says it.

I noted the Super Macro on this model, so thought i'd take a punt, if I can find one that I can afford.

cheers all


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

furkin said:


> The title just about says it.
> 
> I noted the Super Macro on this model, so thought i'd take a punt, if I can find one that I can afford.
> 
> cheers all


According to camerapricebuster.co.uk Â£87.05 at Dixons is the best price - What have you seen it for?

Paul


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

I only started looking today & yes I did see the Dixons thing,,,, tho' it's plus carriage, so I popped into my local Curry's where it's Â£99.99.

I asked about Price Match, & was amazed that they can't pricematch Dixons, even tho' it's the same company.

I just thought that if Dixons are doing it for Â£87,,,, I might get it cheaper,,,, so am asking people 'in the know' !

Thanks Paul for the reply.

Tom


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Have you considered buying a "refurbished" one from Fuji themselves.

Comes with a manufacturer's guarantee

I've bought two from them - the pocket F31FD and the S6500FD - absolutely perfect, like new.

Fuji Refurbished Â£79.99

Hope it helps


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you seen the Argos deal on the 7mp Canon Powershot A470? It's half price at the moment at Â£49.98 - to be honest I don't think there's much out there that'll beat it at less that 100 quid... 

I am biased - I've always bought Canon, but then I've never been disappointed.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just seen that canon in an ad in the paper great deal,

I doubt if you'll beat Â£87 new for the fuji


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys,

*Langtoftlad: *Yep _ did visit their site yesterday & dropped them a line. it was them that suggested the S5700 because of the SUPER Macro bit.

Their Refurb is Â£70 but I can get New at Â£85.

It was whilst looking for this model that I came across the S5800,,,, and as you see, at Â£87 New - don't think I'll bother with refurb at these prices.



B&G: I'm not a fan of Canon any more. When I was going for my first SLR, I decided to get a Canon E10 Camcorder instead

(Remote control + light etc etc). Only used it for about 10 hours filming over 18 months, & it went t*t* up,,,,, The shop that I bought it from wanted 3165 just to look at it so I contacted Canon, & they said (paraphrase: tuff titty. Pay the Â£165 or nowt. We'll give you Â£50 quid for it"  ) I declined all offers & decided - No more Canon for me. The brand might be good, the hardware might be good,,,, but a sad lack of customer care & especially their attitude - puts me right off.

*PG:* Yep - its looking that way with the Fuji at the moment. I'll give it a couple of days 'searching' & probably go for that.

cheers again folks


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

furkin said:


> The title just about says it.
> 
> I noted the Super Macro on this model, so thought i'd take a punt, if I can find one that I can afford.
> 
> cheers all


Hi There,

I have a Fuji S5500 if you are interested...The camera is as new condition.....''Takes great photo's''.

Comes with a really nice carry bag......& a table trypod...Aslo a ''hama'' full size trypod...

Two 256mb XD cards...4 Rechargeable batteries....Plus a usb xd card reader /writer....

Make me an offer.....

Dave G


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

furkin said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> *Langtoftlad: *Yep _ did visit their site yesterday & dropped them a line. it was them that suggested the S5700 because of the SUPER Macro bit.
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Did you know that if you bought an old fuji camera from ebay (not working)..I got one for Â£5...

Go to the fuji site...they will give you Â£39 for the old camera......I bought a new Fuji Finepix A900 9 mega pixels...this way..

Thanks Dave...


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

many thanks Dave,

I missed the Â£39 rebate bit, so will certainly look into it. I want to buy today if I can _(tho' I've been saying that since Sat !) _ but I think this one from Fuji is Â£139,,,, so even with Â£39 off,,,, tis still dearer than I can get it.

Thanks for the offer of your item,,, sounds nice.

I can get a new S5800 for Â£89 with 2 year warranty & table 'pod,,,, - so it looks like that's the one for me.

If I hear of anyone after a similar thing (I have posts on other sites) I'll let them know about yours.

thanks all for your help.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I ended up with the Fuji S5800, as it boasts Macro and SUPER Macro,,,,

tho' I'm struggling to get the Macro shots that I thought would be a piece of p**s.

A great 2.5" LCD screen,,,,,, but the Macro shots are very blurred yet,,,,, I need help on the rest of the settings to get the ultimate macro's,,,,

anyone out there got a similar SUPER Macro model ?

cheers folks


----------

